# [H]Ba,Titans,VC,BFG,WOTR [W]$$/DE (canada)



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Title says it all pretty much, except that i am going back to school and have no room for my huge army and titans anymore...


Blood Angels 
============= 
Selling $2087.50 worth of stuff for only $900. And the best part? TAX FREE! You are getting over 50% of saving in this once in a lifetime deal! Get it before its gone forever! 

Warhammer 40k Rule book 
Codex: Blood Angels 
Bitz (Winged jump packs and so on)
1 Custom Sanguinius 
1 Terminator Sanguinary Priest (With Blood Chalace from spacehulk) 
1 Astorath-20 
1 Dante, Converted with Winged jump pack 
1 Mephiston 
1 Leamartus 
1 Chaplin 
3 Sanguinary Priests (Custom with winged jump packs) 
5 Assault Terminators (3LC\2 TH&SS) 
5 Normal Terminators 
10 mk5 FW Assault Marines with FW weapons 
10 mk2 FW Assault Marines with FW weapons 
20 Tactical marines On Foot 
20 Assault Marines on foot (Death Company) 
5 Devistator Marines (Possibly more)
3 Scout Bikers (primed black) 
1 Predator Las-Cannon x3 
1 Predator Las-Cannon x3 (Fw Turret) 
1 Landraider Crusader 
1 Furioso Dreadnought 
1 Baal Predator (Flamers\Flamestorm) 
1 Baal Predator (Assault Cannon\Heavy Bolters 
3 Vindicators 
1 Droppod 
2 Stormraven 


For Those Rich in blood, Selling a pair of FW Imperial Titans! 
1 Reaver Titan 
1 Warhound titan

War of the ring, Mordor Army-$75 

Vampire Count stuff-$400 (retail $900)

Lords\Hero's
-------
1 Count Mannfred (Bare Metal)
1 Krell, Lord of Undeath (Painted, finecast)
1 Heinrich Kemmler (Metal, Primed i think)
1 Wight King BSB (Primed black,. Metal)
1 Wight King
1 Striogi Vampire (OOP, Metal)
1 Strigori Vampire (From Terrorgiest)

Core
-----
40 Skeletons with spears (Primed Black)
40 Ghouls (Bare Plastic)

Special
--------
40 Graveguard (PLastic Empire kitbash\Metal OOP GG\Plastic GG)
3 Corpsecarts (primed i think 1 or 2 need bit of love but other wise are fine)


Rare
-----
1 Terrorgiest (bare Plastic, Needs some Repairs)
1.5 Black Coachs (Missing some parts from each i think....)


Will take the following in trade. 
--------------------- 
1 Homunculi
10 Mandrakes
1 Void Raven
5 Scourges
10 Plastic Black Knights


----------

